# Samvo Bet Broker



## samvobrokerage (Dec 2, 2014)

*Samvo *We are delighted to introduce our service Samvo bet broker and new product 'samvo bethub' betting tool. Samvo is a fully regulated Bet Broker service offering competitive odds, high limits and huge liquidity.

*What Samvo offered?*
_Brokerage Betting_ - our bet broker service is designed for high staking clients, offering competitive odds, high limits and huge liquidity. Bets can be placed via skype or telephone._Samvo Bethub_ - Samvo bethub is an automated portal that automates our bet broker service and provides another medium (besides skype and telephone betting) by which our brokerage service can be used. It offers football betting 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.
_Multiple Betting Accounts_ - Through our network of partners, we can offer multiple betting accounts to suit your requirements. We work with the best sportsbooks in the industry including singbet, sbobet, ibcbet, pinnaclesports, eastern dynasty, bet isn, matchbook, betfair and foobet.
*
Promotion – 0% Commission
*
We have some great news! From 1st December 2014 to 31st December 2014, enjoy our 0% commission on Bethub service.

Simply join now via link and enjoy our 0% commission during X’mas festival:
*
https://www.samvobetbroker.com/eng/main.php#register

*


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 2, 2014)

I will move your thread to its place, in betting picks sites where its allowed, no spam after this please!


----------



## gonzo6 (Dec 8, 2014)

anyone made withdrawal from here?


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 8, 2014)

I never used it and I dont think someone from this site did.


----------



## peleus (Dec 22, 2014)

No payment proof from them yet and no user reviews so far. Smells something that's not nice.


----------

